# فيديو مذهل.. شمبانزي ينظف قفصه بالمكنسة "مثل المحترفين"



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2020)

*فيديو مذهل.. شمبانزي ينظف قفصه بالمكنسة "مثل المحترفين"*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم – رويترز/
 في لقطات طريفة حظيت بآلاف المشاهدات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، انهمك شمبانزي في تنظيف قفصه باستخدام مكنسة وجدها بالداخل.
 مقطع الفيديو الذي التقط في حديقة حيوان تالين عاصمة إستونيا، الجمعة، أثار إعجاب المتابعين لا سيما من يؤيدون نظريات التطور التي تشير إلى صلة قرابة بين الإنسان والرئيسيات.
 وفي الفيديو، عثر الشمبانزي على المكنسة التي تركها أحد حراسه في قفصه عن طريق الخطأ، فأمسكها كمحترف وبدأ تنظيف الأرض بمهارة وسرعة يحسد عليهما.
 كما بدا الحيوان بارعا عندما عرف متى يغمس المكنسة في الماء بمجرد أن تجف، في تصرف يبدو أنه نسخه من حارسه.
 ولم تقتصر مهارة الشمبانزي على تنظيف الأرض فقط، بل امتدت إلى الألواح الزجاجية التي تحيط قفصه.

  [YOUTUBE]-N6z_Vb9qlI&feature=emb_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------

